# Red oxidised paint SRP help



## gazsparrow (Mar 15, 2016)

]I've got a red merc vito 06 which has oxidised paint and I am wanting to bring back to life. I have recently bought a das pro 6 kit with Menzerna polishes. The paint seams quite dry and dull with heavy swirl marks and orange peal in plces and has gone salmon pink. Has been t cutted a few times over the years last done 5 months ago and is now looking dull..im not that bothered about it being perfect just wanted it to look better as it's my daily work van. Using my van to get some practice and to learn. So if I **** up I'm not to bothered.
I tackled the bonnet last week and got it looking loads better although the paint looks slightly orange .
I used a
Orange hex pad with Menzerna heavy cut 400 
White hex with medium Menzerna 2200
Black hex with super finish 3800
I did get loads of red on the pads and had to clean the orange pad after doing half of the bonnet.
When I have gone to apply some SRP before waxing with the da the srp has gone blotchy and is quite notable. Some spots are a deeper red.And I could see where I had been with the da. I added another coat today by hand with a mf and the mf pulled loads of red off of the bonnet. The bonnet and the roof are the worst panels. Tried to get a picture but couldn't really see cos of the reflection.
Advise needed please 
Some pics in my album


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you clay it before machine polishing?

Sounds like the clearcoat is none existent.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Dan* said:


> Did you clay it before machine polishing?
> 
> Sounds like the clearcoat is none existent.


I would have thought clear coat is non existent anyway as it's red and keeps fading.


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

BaileyA3 said:


> I would have thought clear coat is non existent anyway as it's red and keeps fading.


Well exactly, not ideal to practise machine polishing on.


----------



## gazsparrow (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes I used tar remover and clayed before polishing . I polished the Mrs's motor when I bought the da to get some scratches out and was unsure of what each pad and polish was capable of doing. Have learnt more doing two panels on van than I did doing the Mrs's full car
Thats kinda what I thought I have two small rusting panels to respray any way so might just respray it anyway not gonna bother with the roof. These were the worst panels 
So what you're saying is if the pads are pulling of red then the clear coat is non existent and has been compromised or would that be the oxidised paint.What is the difference. 

Thanks


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

gazsparrow said:


> Yes I used tar remover and clayed before polishing . I polished the Mrs's motor when I bought the da to get some scratches out and was unsure of what each pad and polish was capable of doing. Have learnt more doing two panels on van than I did doing the Mrs's full car
> Thats kinda what I thought I have two small rusting panels to respray any way so might just respray it anyway not gonna bother with the roof. These were the worst panels
> So what you're saying is if the pads are pulling of red then the clear coat is non existent and has been compromised or would that be the oxidised paint.What is the difference.
> 
> Thanks


If the pads are pulling off red, it's because the actual paint is transferring onto the pad which can only mean there is no clearcoat.

I can only guess that the amount of times it was Tcut has stripped the clearcoat off.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmm I wonder did these vans come with lacquer in the first place? If your pads are turning red, then it's most likely that the paint is single stage. 

If so, you may need to 'feed' the paint, ie put the oils back into the paint. Meguiars #7 glaze is held in high esteem for restoring old faded paints, without removing any paint like a harsh compound.

I'm still not overly sure though. Hopefully someone can clarify whether they are single stage or clear coated.

All the best,
Rían P


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

As said above, I would have thought it was single stage paint and not that the clear coat has been removed. It's common on the older vauxhall, I see many pink corsas around nowadays.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What's happened is your paint is like your own skin, after time it gets old looking, faded like your van ( oxidized ) so over time time some harsh chemicals have damaged your paint protection, ( clear coat ) and then your paint becomes dry in places, faded due to the sun, more so on the flat parts, bonnet, roof, so it needs some oils put back into it to refresh the paint.
As Rian P said use Meguaires #7 show glaze, it has lots of oils as it's a pure polish, good for old single stage paints. To apply it you will need some Meguaires terry towel clothes plenty of, and strong arms and patience. Your first layer has to go on and left over night inside, the next day remove with a damp terry towel and buff with a dry one, then layer a thin layer leave it for couple of hours then remove do as many coats as you want, or till your happy.
If you haven't got any where to do it inside then just leave it on as long as you can ( weather permitting.


----------



## gazsparrow (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks 
I will order some #7 today 
What would be the best way of preparing the roof and panels before applying. I tried a small section on the roof which is the worst panel with a clay bar and it was reddy orange after I worked a 3 inch square.the roof has not been touched in the seven years I've had it. 
It seems Only the horizontal paint is affected.can see orange peel on some of the vertical panels.
Is there a way to tell if there's clear coat on panel


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I find Meguairs ultimate compound good for faded red paint. I previously made a thread with the results I got on the typical faded vauxhall paint


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Meguiars No7 show glaze is great for faded red, and you are not removing any paint. I would always try that first.


----------

